# Check out Cheap London GYM memberships!



## Sugarbum (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi all,

Im ditching my extortionate fitness first gym membership at ?50 a month and doing this....http://www.gymlondon.org/ somehow the local council gyms have been done up and somewhat of a bargain 

Dowload a free day ass and have a look!

I went to the one in Columbo street in SE1 and does exactly what it says on the tin, and NO contract! 

Hope this is helpful to someone out there.

Louisa


----------

